

Frisbi – Peer to peer group video chat - jacobtracey
https://fris.bi/

======
hoverbear
No about page - Darn.

I had to go to their twitter to see that it was WebRTC based. - Darn.

Markets itself as peer to peer and requires signup on a central service. - Not
_really_ but ok, sure, WebRTC is P2P when it's not using TURN servers in bad
NAT situations.

Not open source - Okay that's fine.

No explanation of how they plan to make money. - Am I the product?

The main image on the splash screen is some people who apparently decided to
meet at a bar instead use their app. - I guess it's for atmosphere.

~~~
jacobtracey
Hey, Jake here from Frisbi.

Do you think WebRTC is a good enough selling point to have somewhere on the
main page?

Regarding open source, we may go down that route quite soon - the code could
use some refactoring (this is a pet project for 2 people with jobs ;)

We haven't got a real desire to make money off this in the short term. It's
simply for fun and we hope that a community can form around the site.

Thanks for your feedback, it's really appreciated.

~~~
hoverbear
Hey Jake,

I think either plugging webRTC or making it clear that the service doesn't
require plugins like Flash or Java is definitely very valuable.

I agree, it is fun!

------
kwhitefoot
Sounds very much like Firefox Hello.

------
dqsmooth
Looks like a cool idea, well done!

